# Jon Boat Tweak



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

My son and I got a kick out of Fishinwhits post on the rebuild of his 16 footer, he did a great job. Thought I'd post some pics of a recent upgrade we did on a small Sea Ark. Didn't get any good "before" shots but the boat hull had been put through its paces by a couple serious fisherman (good folks).We stripped her down and did some minor repairs also beefed up the hull and fabricated an aluminum deck/storage structure up front. Cut storage in the back bench, layed in some new wiring along with new bilge and livewell pumps. Shot the hull with camo base paint and went to work rigging a simple and fun jon.









Before Picture



















Inside of hull painted and decking and hatches installed. Front deck area holds two coolers/livewell, (when 2 hatch covers removed), 6 gallons gas, one battery, and storage for pfd's and toolbox. Rear storage carries one battery, drybox, signal gear. 










Exterior painted, cami andgeneral purpose lights added










Light guard, and fold down/removable flounder rail (cross braces have been added to rail, not shown)










Josh (Wishiniwasfishin) supplied most of the "elbow grease" on the project










Tony here is the modified rail. It drops down or is removable. Brackets are forflounder light. Bolted connection at base, tie in to light guard and flounder light connected using ball detent pins



















Primary flounder light attached. Bow lights all swivel down as well










The "After" Picture

:usaflag<NOSCRIPT>fishinwhits</NOSCRIPT>


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice :clap


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a cool looking boat. I re-done one a while back but yours is much nicer.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I like that style rail, lets see the new pics. Never seen one like that.


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice work :clap


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good guy's. A perfect dual purpose kick around boat.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

this is a similar rebuild to what i'm lookin to do whenever i get me a boat(hopefully will be in the market for a 14-16 ft fixer upper in about 4 or 5 months). i might be comin to you guys for advice or help.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Man, That's a damn good rebuild :bowdown Can't wait to read some gigging reports.


----------



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown GREAT JOB !!!!!!!!!!! :bowdown:bowdown:bowdownTony, Fishin Whits


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Yall did a fine job on that. Nothing half ass on that rig. Killer paint job also. How is mounting the seats on the floor working out????


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Good job:clap


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

i wish i could have a rail system like that but i would like to be able to take it off can you do that?


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Mavrick great looking rig. Your welcome to come on over and check out the rail. Shoot me a pm and we can set something up.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow!!!! You guys did a great job. :bowdown:bowdown

Time to go into business?


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are some sick rigs fellas! Maybe one day I will be as fortunate! haha


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice job!!! I have been looking for a new boat, but now I have a better idea. Thanks fellas!!



Mike Atwood-Pace, FL


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

it looks like you're sitting on the floor. How does that ride?


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *AUradar (2/19/2008)*it looks like you're sitting on the floor. How does that ride?




It works well, this is the second jon we've done like this, the last one we rigged with console and controls and it was a blast. The seats are on swivels and attached to tapered 2X12" square pieces of treated wood which are fastened to the carpeted floorboards. The tapered wood levels the seats and makes for a comfortable sitting position. On this boat we built a tiller extension rather then rigging the motor with remote and console. This allows you to sit up on the bench or down inside the boat. Being able to hunker down "inside" the boat makes a big difference on those long cold runs to the flounder.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

man.........that is one fine looking vessel!!!


----------



## welder (Oct 19, 2007)

That is one nice looking giggen boat , are you doing this as a bussiness ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike, That looks dern good brother.....You and Josh will definitley gig some flatties this year....! Great job:letsdrink:clap


----------

